# For the Gore spam no one wants to see



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Report the person and click on their profile to press ignore (please everyone under 18 do this immediately!)


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 14, 2022)

Who?


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

It’s over now


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 14, 2022)

Thankfully


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 14, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Who?


Trolls that were posting Lenin, Content of the gore nature and then posting the "GNAA" logo.
Flamingo banned them earlier on.
They created an account at 6am posting content while the moderators were a sleep.
Posting the content on almost every forum post as much as possible.

They've been posting content using bots on Discord with that same content.
About a month ago they were posting the same content as submissions on the main watch page making it as general.
They finally moved over to the forums last night. 

I believe a ton of them are from 4chan anyways since they tend to use references of different culture to be edgey.
Like using a name of a russian newspaper "Kolokolo" and other things.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Trolls that were posting Lenin, Content of the gore nature and then posting the "GNAA" logo.
> Flamingo banned them earlier on.
> They created an account at 6am posting content while the moderators were a sleep.
> Posting the content on almost every forum post as much as possible.
> ...


Is there anything we can do to stop them?


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Is there anything we can do to stop them?


Just report them and don't interact with them.
They are normal people who enjoy shock value.

Anything you do to try to prevent them will just add more enjoyment to their pile. 
Since they are people who treat trolling as a game.
The more people you can get riled up.
The more reactions you can get.
Meaning it becomes it's own reward for them.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Just report them and don't interact with them.
> They are normal people who enjoy shock value.
> 
> Anything you do to try to prevent them will just add more enjoyment to their pile.
> ...


I wouldn’t call that normal


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Is there anything we can do to stop them?


Make a server on Discord and only allow those you trust to join?


----------



## kaskaefox (Oct 30, 2022)

FA really needs to kill recent items on front page and make it daily most popular items. This would prevent forced exposure to troll images such as gore, csam, and human porn.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 30, 2022)

kaskaefox said:


> FA really needs to kill recent items on front page and make it daily most popular items. This would prevent forced exposure to troll images such as gore, csam, and human porn.


And completely kill discoverability for smaller artists. It sucks that shitty people abuse the ability to upload content. Artists don’t deserve to suffer for it.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 30, 2022)

This is why most forum sites has rules against necroposting.
I thought there was a legit issue going on right now.
I'm thankful that there is no issue going on but still.


----------



## kaskaefox (Oct 30, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> And completely kill discoverability for smaller artists. It sucks that shitty people abuse the ability to upload content. Artists don’t deserve to suffer for it.


I think the FA frontpage is pretty much considered cringe by 90% of everyone. New artists can get discovered by interacting with the community. Browsing by recents would be nice if the tag filters existed.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 31, 2022)

kaskaefox said:


> FA really needs to kill recent items on front page and make it daily most popular items. This would prevent forced exposure to troll images such as gore, csam, and human porn.



>log on FA after 3 months of not using it
>inflation 
>vore
>cock vore
>pregnancy "cuntboys."
>promptly log off


----------



## Raever (Nov 5, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> >log on FA after 3 months of not using it
> >inflation
> >vore
> >cock vore
> ...



This would be why FA filter extensions exist. 
My eyes have been blessed by the coding wizards.


----------

